# Tibial plateau fracture = no more DH?



## Renardo (Sep 27, 2007)

Asking this here because I can't find much reliable info anywhere else. Skiing 2 1/2 weeks ago ran into a buried rock full speed. Tibial plateau fracture with a plate and 7 long screws to put back together. Surgeon described it as pretty bad compared to most he has done. Had an ACL reconstruction on the same knee/leg three years ago, and the ACL tunnel is right where the bone split off into several pieces. Luckily it appears the new ACL didn't tear this time. Doesn't appear to be any other knee damage, or if there is it isn't major. 

Deciding if I will every be able to DH again. Seems the answer is probably no but I can't find any good info. Surgeon says stuff to obviously keep my spirits up ("you will be skiing by next season no problem"), but at the first checkup said I am not even allowed to put any weight on it for another 7 weeks (9 weeks total), and how bad of a break it was. I have nearly full extension and can bend past 90 deg, which he was impressed with but still 7 more weeks of my leg shrinking into nothing before I can even try to walk again.

So anyway, this is extremely depressing, and I guess a bit stupid as I am alive and will be able to walk again eventually, but downhilling was really one of the things that I looked forward to each year. I can't repeat this injury or any serious knee injury to my left leg - its not worth it for any amount of fun DHing or skiing, especially when that would put walking again at risk. It seems that landing on the knee is a distinct possibility while DHing and I have landed on my knee on rocks before but luckily was wearing full pads.

Just bought a new bike last year (Demo 8), just bought a new set of pads, helmet, etc. at the end of the season. Lots of money tied up in this crap. Should I just sell it all and forget about this sport or is there any hope? Probably going to sell all of the ski stuff in the fall and abandon that activity, although I enjoy DHing more than skiing.

So has anybody here recovered from this injury and went on to keep DHing or has anybody suffered this same injury from DHing?? I know the correct advice is listen to the doctor, but things are too far out now for him to give any real answer. Thanks for any input, regardless if it is good or bad.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

My best friend had the entire right side of his pelvis crushed, has drop foot from post surgery nerve damage can't fully extend his lower leg and has a fused hip. He's still riding dh. I'm sure if you stick with the pt you'll be riding again.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

i have had 2 total knee reconstructions. one i shattered my knee and they had to fuse a bunch of bones together and reattach my pcl and acl. its all about your mind set man. if you want to ride your bike again you will. its going to be really tough though im not going to lie. i was in a cast with mine for almost 7 months then i had to have another surgery before i could start rehabbing it. you need to rehab hard and i would really suggest following what your dr tells you. you also need to let him know your intentions and what you would like to achieve and if hes a good dr he will help you reach your goal. also when your knee is well enough to start taking some weight and impact look into crossfit. its a great way to rebuild your leg and core strenght and it will also help prevent injuries in the future.

just remember ITS UP TO YOUR STATE OF MIND YOU ACCOMPLISH WHAT YOU AND ONLY YOU WANT TOO


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

i have seen a few freinds come back from some pretty bad injuries simialr to your, that required extensive reconstruction surgery,,, remeber to take your time and not overdo it,,, first you must leanr how to crawl before you stand up and take your first steps, then come jogging and fianlly you learn to run, yes it's going to be hard, there will be good days and bad days, it's probably gonna be painful to, but look at the long term piccie, in 12 months - 2years time, you should beable to get back on a bike, 
you may not be as fast as you were, but it's got to be better than not riding at all,
good luck with your recovery, wishing you a swift and speey recovery, take it easy,


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

I work in rehab and have seen a few tibial plateau fractures in the past, usually from dashboard impacts and a few have been cyclists.

Its a a very nasty fracture, even if you don't have a bad one, which is not so good for you. Now I obviously won't be doing a physical assessment of you or be reading the surgeons report, but from my experiences rehab will probably last longer than a year, probably more than 2 years, you may need another surgery to remove the screws, common as they tend to unscrew / protrude out after 6-12 months, and you'll never regain the same level of function or stability.

Only time will tell how it will end up for you, once you knee has enough stability riding again will be possible, particularly road, I have never seen a cyclist regain enough strength / stability to get back to downhill - not saying it won't happen, anything is possible if you put the effort into rehab and give it enough time.

A good health service should also refer you to a psych, as this is quite an insult to your normal lifestyle and self imagine, especially if you were young and fit. Depression and lack of motivation is normal and you'll have bad days. I'd personally keep the demo - as a motivation to ride again.

All the best.


----------



## billy7idol (Apr 20, 2011)

Uphill=sad said:


> I work in rehab and have seen a few tibial plateau fractures in the past, usually from dashboard impacts and a few have been cyclists.
> 
> Its a a very nasty fracture, even if you don't have a bad one, which is not so good for you. Now I obviously won't be doing a physical assessment of you or be reading the surgeons report, but from my experiences rehab will probably last longer than a year, probably more than 2 years, you may need another surgery to remove the screws, common as they tend to unscrew / protrude out after 6-12 months, and you'll never regain the same level of function or stability.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above, nasty fracture, but you can surprise yourself with hard work and a skilled rehab team. As a PT, i find it very critical to address strength deficits above and below in the meantime, if cleared by your doctor.... ALWAYS consult THE DOCTOR . then ask your doctor and rehab team for those progressions and consider when you can start to put weight on you leg... try to find a pool... very helpful.

The guy that I'm impressed with, is that chris Arkrigg guy, took a huge spill off a cliff and is trying to get back into MTB.

chrisakrigg.com » Videos

Good luck.


----------



## Kinley (May 6, 2012)

Hell yes you can! Dont even think that sh*t. I have the same injury and to be honest biking (DH, AM, Road) is one of the things I can more comfortably do. 

I shattered my fib tib plateau about 3 years ago. Together with my fibula and tibula. Caught a tree full speed on my bike. I have screws through the knee like you but also plates running down my fib and tib. Swelling complicated my injury so I have some other gnarly scars as well.

You are gona feel ten years older after you recover but you will ride your bike again if you are determined. One thing that really helped me get back on the mountain bike trails was a good brace. If for anything else it helped with confidence that I would not likely injure that leg again. Now I feel that I am strong enough and mobile enough to regularly ride without it. 

Here are some things that might be obvious but helped me in my recovery.
Swimming,
Exercise bike,
Mobility (you got to get your heal to your butt),
Start exercising your leg (with movements you can do) ASAP,
set little goals and don't over do it
don't sell your stuff it give you inspiration to get better (I built up a new Morewood while I was injured;-) )

Good luck, its going to take a while but you can do it. 
And again, don't even think that sh*t.


----------



## Renardo (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I think you have all convinced me to hang onto the Demo and hopefully will be able to use it next season. It really is my favorite bike and I have 4 others.

I know what you mean about feeling older - I will be 38 in a couple weeks so I felt old enough already as it is, especially when riding with 20somethings. I am currently doing all of the exercises I am allowed at this point including a few hundred extended leg lifts per day and I feel like I can easily bend past 90 once I am allowed. Muscle recovery actually doesn't seem as hard as it did with the ACL. I had a very bad experience with ACL recovery where I couldn't fire my quad w/o stimulation for a long time but now it is no problem.

Feeling much better than a few days ago. I am sure I will be back to easy MTB and road riding by the end of the summer. Just can't wait until the doctor says I can walk again - hopefully 3 weeks and counting!

Regarding a brace, I have an expensive sports brace I wore skiing after the ACL injury, but the outside pad hits directly on the plate/screws, so not sure if it will work or not - right now just trying to put it on is some serious discomfort. But maybe once the swelling is down it will fit or maybe I can get a new one that doesn't hit in that area.

Thanks again for all of the comments. Off to do some more exercising.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Kinley said:


> don't sell your stuff it give you inspiration to get better (I built up a new Morewood while I was injured;-) )


This is probably the most motivating thing you can do. Dont go overboard but add a couple of new parts to the demo while you rehab, it will motivate you more then you ever would have thought. I broke my collar bone and seperated my shoulder snowboarding right before the spring last year and built up my freeride bike while I was doing rehab. I know those injouries arent in the same ball park as yours but the principle still applys. I was so ready to get back on a bike that it motivated me to start getting my range of motion back and strengthing the arm.

I wish you the best bro and good luck during the recovery.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

you'll probably be able to come back from it. Its entirely possible to go out and have a good time, and not ride way beyond your limits. However, you might want to take it easy for a year or two, and theres always a possibility that you'll lose interest in a year or two of not riding. Bikes depreciate in value ridiculously quickly, it'd probably be a good idea to sell the bike now, keep the gear, and buy a used bike down the line.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

billy7idol said:


> The guy that I'm impressed with, is that chris Arkrigg guy, took a huge spill off a cliff and is trying to get back into MTB.
> 
> chrisakrigg.com » Videos
> 
> Good luck.


yeah,,,,, we breed them tough in england,,,,,


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Broke my tibia plateau last year on April 2nd..leg slid under my bike and a rock hit right between the padded sections of my strait pad. I was off the crutches at week 7. Originally the doc said no weight for 12-14 weeks but he was impressed with my progress. On the spin bike by week 10. Was dh'ing again by July 20th..week 16 or so. Just make sure you follow the range of motion exercise and do all the leg lifts your doctor will tell you do. I feel I'm back at 95% or more today. It will just get a little tender especially after doing lots of drops. BTW I'm 36 so almost the same age as you. I had a hard time finding info as well on this type of injury. Feel free to PM me with any questions. Heal up quickly!:thumbsup:


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

I fractured my tib plateau in a DH spill when I was training at the beginning of last season. Nothing as bad as yours, but still enough to be really painful for a couple months. I found that riding bike paths was less painful than walking. I lowered my seat and made sure to stay in a low resistance gear. Since mellow rides were all I could do, I spend hours on my trail bike, just cruising around paths. I ended up building a pretty good fitness base, and now I spend half my time riding the trail bike, which is way more than I did before. So yeah, getting hurt sucked, I missed the crazy may storms in UT last spring, and I don't really hit gaps or drops much any more. But on the plus, I'm riding faster and stronger now than I ever have before, because I took the time to build myself up right, and now I love riding trail/xc as much as downhill, which I didn't before. You'll get it and be back on the bike in no time.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

I was 39 when I tore both ACL's and menisci in a DH crash; the recovery has been a long road. Swimming put me over the top, so pool time this summer will be a plus for you. I chose to take the Doc's advice and stay away from extreme riding for at least 15 month and that included aggressive trail too. It was 10 months before I could jump higher then 6 inches and that took concentration. 19 months later, the knees are finally coming around.
You can ride DH again. Some thing that has not been mentioned is the weight your going to gain, it's a ***** to get off at 38.


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep your chin up. Do everything your physical therapist says + extra.

I broke all three bones in my right leg. All where plateau breaks as far as I understand. My PCL was completely gone and my ACL was severely damaged, broken ribs (one punctured me lung). I had to sign paperwork to allow them to take my leg off if they couldn't reconstruct it.

My mom had to wheelchair me through my last semester of college. I didn't walk for months, and when I did walk, it was with a cane. About 2 years after the wreck, I had the metal all taken out of my knee because it was hurting too much (be prepared to have this done).

Before the wreck I ran a 15:35 3 mile. Now, well, I can't run because I only have half a meniscus disc, but I've moved to other things. I hike and bike like there's no tomorrow now.

It's likely that your life will change because of this injury. The key things to remember is to be honest with your doctor (orthopedic surgeon), know when to quit (ya it sucks, but between quitting, or never walking again, I'll take quitting), and realize that you'll be here only once.


----------



## dytrdr5 (Mar 6, 2006)

this thread is great, I agree with the others saying that it's possible to come back. I know for awhile after my injury, I also thought about giving up biking. They had to take out a 5 inch portion of my left quadricep and hip flexor due to infection. I have recently started to ride again, slowly and only a couple of miles. This has given me enough hope that I have purchased a new downhill frame and have started building that up. I wish you a speedy recovery and I know how hard it is but you must have a positive outlook.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

listen to doc....go slow with rehab....take it slow and easy as you come back


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You have a lot in your favor
You are young, fit and determined. The body will heal and you can set your goals and pace yourself accordingly

Good advice posted by many


----------



## loki_racer (Sep 7, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> listen to doc....go slow with rehab....take it slow and easy as you come back


Expanding on this. I don't recommend listening to your doctor to tell you what you can and can't do.

Tell you doctor what you want to do (I want to be able to downhill bike again, I want to be able to do a Tough Mudder competition, etc.). It's your doctor's job to help you accomplish what you want to accomplish (safely), not to tell you that you can't do something.

Out of ICU, my doc said he didn't think I would walk again without a cane. I was high on morphine, but I told him that wasn't going to happen. I told him I was going to walk again and would be able to hike the AT or bike XC races, and that he better sort out what I would need to do to get back to my level of activity that I was used to before the wreck. This changed his outlook on what I was about.

Also, if your doctor isn't a sports doc, find one that is. Most major cities have doctors that work closely with the local sports teams. This is the person you want to be your doctor, not someone that issues flu shots and checks grandma for diabetes.


----------



## wellby (Sep 18, 2005)

*you can still ride*

About 8 years ago I was in a car accident and ended up with a Tibial plateau fracture and a patella tendon rupture. After 3 surgeries and a lot of Ti and screws(somewhere around 15 and there still in) I was able to ride again. I never downhilled before my accident but it is easiest on my knee. My doc hates it but he fixed me once he can do it again:thumbsup:I'm not a very aggressive ride now but I still have fun.


----------



## JodyH (Sep 22, 2011)

Im 42 and broke my tib-plat 2 years ago in Moab.
Mountainbiking has been the best rehab for my knee.
If you are motivated you'll be riding hard in no time.
I listened to my body not my Doctor and was on my feet and in a CTI brace within a month or so.
Of course I also broke my "funny bone" (olecranon) in Moab last year and cut the cast off a week later, so Im probably not the most patient patient.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krausedmb (Jul 25, 2008)

I was hit by a car while riding on 3-31-12. Surgery on 4-3-12 to repair tib plat fx (plate - 7, femur fx and calf and groin detachments (2 screws). I was restricted to 40 degrees flexion for 4 weeks. At 4 weeks the surgeon lifted restrictions and said I could pwb at 5 weeks. Originally he said pwb at 8-12 which seems standard after all the reading Ive done. First pt sesh after lifting restrictions I could only flex 70 degrees. I am now well over 100 and have been able to spin on the trainer (5 weeks 1 day). I was very healthy, 31, and train 12-17 hours a week on the bike(as much as work allowed). I started PT 9 days after surgery, still wear a compression stocking, elevated as much as possible, and iced occasionally. Also, foot pumps as much as possible, started upper body workouts within first week, and at 2-3 weeks started very easy leg raises and rest foot on floor and calf pump(do what doc and pt recommend). 

Just wanted to let you know there is hope. Get moving as soon as you are able but be careful. Good luck! 

P.S. there is a great forum on this injury at teton gravity. Lots of stories to keep you busy.


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

I was in skiing accident 2/9/14 and developed lateral condyle tibial plateau fracture, spiral fractures of tibia and fibula and compartment syndrome of calf with pressure 60 mmHg. Initial ER pic below.









Since I am an ICU doctor, I knew this wasn't good! I was emergently brought to OR for external fixation and bilateral fasciotomy.







. This is my post op picture.

My fasciotomies on both sides of calf were approximately 14 cm wide x 5 cm high. On day 2, I developed secondary compartment syndrome ... Which I recognized quickly as intense pain from blood clots needing to be released from my medial fasciotomy. Being that the nurse just did dressing change 30 minutes prior, he was surprised when I told him to reopen dressing to release pressure. He first called Ortho resident who told him to reinforce dressing (wrong decision) and give more pain meds. After 1 min, I pleaded with nurse, "Remove the dressing, what's the worst if I'm wrong - we put it back." Dressing released and 5 pints of blood all over the place. Pain instantly gone and sensation returned. They called it a murder scene in the room. No problem, can always get a couple units of blood - can't replace muscle or nerves. The blood felt great going in as my heart rate went from 140's to 90 bpm.

5 days later plastic surgeon closed medial fasciotomy site with beautiful results and no graft. The lateral fasciotomy site was now bulging open and many nay-sayers from Ortho thought I would need graft. Thanks to an amazing plastic surgeon Dr. Patel at Albany Med Center, he used "Dermaclose" which is worth it to go to website www.dermaclose.com if someone says "you may need graft". And 5 days later my lateral fasciotomy was closed.







. The edema is much less in this pic because I would elevate my leg about 50% of time to a 90 degree angle and massage fluid down from calf and behind the knee. That really worked to allow that fasciotomy site to close.

Five days later, I was ready for the grand finale surgery. Dr. Bagchi who is an amazing complex trauma specialist chose the Gold Standard therapy to fix plateau. He harvested marrow from my iliac crest of pelvis from a pretty sizable incision (hurts like the dickens) and used this marrow containing about 0.4% stem cells to rebuild the lateral condyle which he said was completely crushed to dust. He also used a plate and 6 screws that were carefully placed not to extend beyond tibial bone.









With 11 weeks of physical therapy and off all pain meds for over 1 month - I have no pain, my knee bends beyond 140 degrees to the same degree as other leg, I've been working as a pulmonary/Icu doc at least 60 hours a week on crutches for the past 9 weeks, no crepitus of knee joint and minimal edema.

I hope this post helps anyone going through a similar predicament. It's really scary, but you will get through it. If any questions from a patient perspective, feel free to ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Good surgeon, and PT. That's all you need. You can basically come back from anything.


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

*My Tibia Plateau Fracture - Experience & Advice*

I fractured my Tibial Plateau at Whistler in 2011 and had surgical repair. I am also a Physical Therapist. I have to admit that I now have much more sympathy for my patients with orthopedic injuries. I crafted a detailed account of my injury on WorldBikeParks.com Crash Corner Feature. X-ray pic & surgical wound with 24 staples.:thumbsup: Check it out here!


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Good surgeon, and PT. That's all you need. You can basically come back from anything.


Thanks, it's been a process. But I appreciate the advice. Kinda nervous about walking again even though I don't have pain. I'm sure the pain will start again and really going to avoid meds other than OTC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

TNC3 said:


> I fractured my Tibial Plateau at Whistler in 2011 and had surgical repair. I am also a Physical Therapist. I have to admit that I now have much more sympathy for my patients with orthopedic injuries. I crafted a detailed account of my injury on WorldBikeParks.com Crash Corner Feature. X-ray pic & surgical wound with 24 staples.:thumbsup: Check it out here!


Wow, I read your story and that is really impressive riding after TPF. I completely agree about the body producing endorphins masking pain. Obviously looking at my X-rays it should have been screaming, but I had no pain at all - but have never attempted to bear weight. I would have never been able to ride after mine because the tib/fib fracture had the leg dangling in opposite direction without ability to control it. That morning I was skiing double black trails that were well groomed. This occurred on a blue trail that I rode countless times before. It looked like nice powder, but lurking under surface was an ice pot-hole. My leg broke so fast, bent completely backwards and I didn't even fall. I skied a little more out of the way on my left ski and sat down. Be well, glad to hear you are back to riding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I suppose I should've added: You can come back from almost anything, but it's going to hurt, it's going to suck, and it might take a really long time and a lot of your mental and physical energy.



PO89 said:


> Thanks, it's been a process. But I appreciate the advice. Kinda nervous about walking again even though I don't have pain. I'm sure the pain will start again and really going to avoid meds other than OTC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

Funny, or not that's probably true. Thanks for the advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

PO89 said:


> Funny, or not that's probably true. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the truth for any serious injury.


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

*Good, experienced Ortho Doc is key!*

Through intensive research on the subject, I found that a tibial plateau fracture that extends into the joint line, it is critical that the surgeon re-create the joint line with only a 4mm error margin from perfect.

This process become exceedingly difficult if the bone has been crushed.


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

TNC3 said:


> Through intensive research on the subject, I found that a tibial plateau fracture that extends into the joint line, it is critical that the surgeon re-create the joint line with only a 4mm error margin from perfect.
> 
> This process become exceedingly difficult if the bone has been crushed.


Well, that is the beauty of stem cells from marrow. The bone created by the putty of stem cell enriched marrow is how the orthopedist was able to get the joint space to ideal. The bone is already formed and there is osteointegration with prior bone and hardware. This is the beauty of an autograft of pluripotent stem cells and osteoblasts as opposed to hardware alone or allografts. Fortunately, haven't had a single pain in a month and the knee moves exactly as other side. Will see with full weight bearing, it's been an interesting process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

My TPF hurt like hell, I got pretty depressed until I started going to the gym and working my upper body. Starting to walk again after 2 months of non-weightbearing was like being a new-born again. I had the "elvis" leg shake going on because of muscle weakness and lack of Flex-extension control, but it all came back to me pretty fast. Riding was easy as long as I was seated. It was tough to pedal while standing. Once I got that part back, it was game-on!


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so it's been 3 weeks of weight bearing after 3 months and 3 weeks of non-weight bearing. It's really not so bad. The first 2 days I used a single crutch with walking, then switched to a cane for about a week. My recommendation is to get a medical cane to set height properly. The height will change as you stand more erect. Currently, in mornings I have no pain especially of knee but minor cramping of arch of foot. In AM, people say "wow, you're 100% back to normal" and by evening people say "you know I detect a limp in your gait". Here's the deal, there are small muscles in the foot which get really fatigued with being non weight bearing so long and muscle fatigue sets in later in day, even though I never injured my foot. Fortunately, the knee never has pain and moves perfectly normal. Swelling does occur with too much standing, but getting better daily. Another 2 months to be normal I feel. Pain is alleviated with Tylenol and NSAIDS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjons (May 11, 2016)

Encouraging story - I have same tib plat fxs injury - stepped off my roof and extension ladder kicked out as it was on a wet wooden deck... 5/3/16 1pm accident, 230 am emergency fasciotomies after an urgent care center and a hospital did not elevate or ice for over 12hrs... highest readings of 60mm hg pressures also... DermaClose took 2 tries but after 3rd sx on 5/8 they're sutured shut... just alot of dependent swelling and pain only... static and elevated I'm fine... Bagchi for sx on me for 5/17 from rear aspect - (popliteal)


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

Wow, so everything much better. I know it's a stressful and scary time right now. And no-one will fully understand how serious an event this really was for you. However, you are in excellent hands and if your in Albany med like I was, then you are probably in the best care in the nation. The swelling will take a year before fully resolving but you will likely have a chronic bump near the lateral portion of knee. No pain to date. A little crunchy in knee at times, but never dysfunction. All activity normal, however - in order to run you will need to really practice. I can't say I got much beyond riding a bike. Never went back to skiing because my medical practice partners and family would probably kill me. I truly hope for the best for you and will keep you in prayers for 5/17!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjons (May 11, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply and encouragement. I am in Albany Med and had sx w/Bagchi on 5/17 - was under for 6 hrs, prone for popliteal entry - 2 plates, 8 screws, cadaver piece.. he stated he's done 10 or so of this aspect entry.. yesterday was brutal as far as pain and uncomfortability - but in hindsight the narcs are just nasty too. Free from those since last night - up with PT today incredible how weak I am, but also so thankful pressurized swelling pain in calf so reduced. .. thx for your reply and prayers


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

So true, you will have a few personal missions getting out of this. 1. Keeping site clean and following instructions about how to bath for the next few months, Ask him about that. 2. Protecting yourself from not falling while ambulating with crutches and cane. It seems obvious but in beginning be very deliberate and calculating when ambulating, a fall can set things back. 3. When with physical therapy and they are stretching your knee it will seem like a surprising amount of pain, physical therapy very important especially early on. 4. At this point you have been on quite a bit of narcs, when tapering back don't be surprised to feel chills or slight sweats, or flu symptoms. These things are deceptive and you will need to be vigilant in tapering down to off. Too many stories of people that didn't attempt the taper and get stuck on this things. They have a mind of their own, when off you will feel pain and tingling you didn't know you had. Push past that, in a year from now this experience will be behind you ... But will never forget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjons (May 11, 2016)

Thanks again for the reminders and tips! A few more questions if I might... How long did you have to wear the immobilizer..and how long were you nwb, and last - did the various ligaments, cartilage, and meniscus right themselves? Thx again for your encouragment and answering questions. ... Jon


----------



## PO89 (May 10, 2014)

Sjons said:


> Thanks again for the reminders and tips! A few more questions if I might... How long did you have to wear the immobilizer..and how long were you nwb, and last - did the various ligaments, cartilage, and meniscus right themselves? Thx again for your encouragment and answering questions. ... Jon


Feel free to call and I'll tell you about my experiences. 516-754-9306.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

I was with Sriracha on here when he straight legged a road gap on his "ONE MORE TIME" broke his Tib P & most of the ligaments in his knee.

He had like 3 surgeries still has no acl and other stuff. 

Took him a year or two but the dude is fast as anyone. If you build your quad you don't need an acl.


----------

